# Honey Creek cont...



## TLuckMu3 (Mar 25, 2009)

I was just going to say that my brother n I were there last year and we walked about 20 or so yards past that trussel and a guy with a shotgun came out and told us to get the hell off his property, that did it for me, haven't went back since lol


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Yes, TLuck, the land is private property. Unfortunately, the thread got locked before our members could get the proper information. Some here are just a little too quick to defend the indefensible.

This e-mail was forwarded to me yesterday--

_If it's the bridge I'm thinking of, the old metal bridge just up stream of the mouth, it is on private property and you'd need land owners permission to fish there. The Miami Co. Park Dist. may have more info. They own the land up stream of it. 937-335-6273. Good luck._

_Have a great day!_

Leigh Ann Gerardi McCulla
Watershed Director
Honey Creek Watershed Association
8787 Sullivan Rd.
Tipp City OH, 45371
937-667-7878
fax 937-335-7465

Looks like I was right...again. Apologies accepted.


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

Must be nice to have connections.....


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

you need permission or a small boat..


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

My question is I hope there is some better fishing in there than that little rock bass. Seems like a lot of trouble to get in over a little rock bass. I have seen people protect some good holes before but to get shot over that little rock bass might be a little extreme.


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

Im sure the thread starter didnt intend for this to go viral, he just wanted to share some neat pictures, but now we want to go there cause we cant. I blame the enviro-wako-global warming-socialist-watershed-commy-hippies, its a power grab i tell you, buy one of them little zip-zap cars,and take some carbon out of your footprint, u got your solar powered tackle box permit yet. L-O-L


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Tightline,

Were you with the group of 4 wheelers who would come up the river around midnight and cross in the ripple and go on upstream?? Were did you get out???

Rob


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

No, i havnt been back in that area since 1987, and we didnt have 4-wheelers, we all had 4x4 trucks, just kids camping ,swimming ,fishing , staying out of trouble (mostly) LOL.


----------

